# IOS 5.1.1 folder background glitch (?)



## TheFinal (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, this happend a while ago after i randomly resprung, and it has'nt gone away.
screenshots:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63297587/Photo Jun 28, 11 32 32 AM.png
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63297587/Photo Jun 28, 11 32 38 AM.png
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63297587/Photo Jun 28, 11 32 43 AM.png
This is on an ipod 4G. I tried respring, uninstalling winterboard, reboot, and tried installing different themes. Before the respring that messed it up, i installed Activator (I also tried uninstalling this, but that didn't work)
Everything is still completly functional, it just looks ugly and annoying 
Any help would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does the error still happen with the original theme?


----------



## TheFinal (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, it still occurs with the default theme


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Something might've happened to the picture file the OS uses for folders.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only way to fix the problem would most likely do a full restore.

Cypheric is correct jailbreaking your device may have done this.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Also, do yourself a favor and rid yourself of Installous.

I didn't state that jailbreaking did it exactly, maybe a theme or something, considering the issue didn't happen right after jailbreaking.

If the user can locate another copy of the file in particular, they can navigate into springboard.app, I believe it is, and replace it.


----------

